# Abandoned Timeshare Advice Page Updated...



## KauaiMark (Sep 8, 2006)

It seems that a number of organizations are no longer accepting timeshares as donations. Advice page updated accordingly:

http://www.tug2.net/advice/TS_abandon.htm


----------

